# Sudden biting issue



## gale leslie (Aug 12, 2011)

Our 15 month old Havi suddenly bit my husband when he was sitting on his lap at the breakfast table. I thought something might have startled him, but my husband said no. He is always cuddly, huggy and lots of kisses. This was very weird. Then when he walked him tonight, he ran a little with him on the way home and Chance jumped on my husbands leg and bit him - I think that was more play - but I am worried.... Aprreciate any feedback.
Thanks


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

gale leslie said:


> Our 15 month old Havi suddenly bit my husband when he was sitting on his lap at the breakfast table. I thought something might have startled him, but my husband said no. He is always cuddly, huggy and lots of kisses. This was very weird. Then when he walked him tonight, he ran a little with him on the way home and Chance jumped on my husbands leg and bit him - I think that was more play - but I am worried.... Aprreciate any feedback.
> Thanks


If you really can't figure out what might have provoked him, my first step would be a trip to the vet. They are finding that many of the tick-borne diseases that are becoming so common can cause peronality changes in dogs... Probably because they are achey and don't feel well. The good news is that if that's what it is, most dogs turn around quickly once treated.

If it's not a physical problem, you should probably find a good, positive based local trainer to come out and look at what is going on to help figure out the cause and help you learn to curb the behavior.


----------

